# [Solved] Forzare Xorg a funzionare senza tastiera

## MaTz

Vi spiego quello che ho realizzato.

Ho il mio pc con la seguente configurazione: 

1 scheda agp nvidia

1 scheda pci nnvidia

2 schede audio

1 scheda pci dvb-d

1 mouse e 1 tastiera

uso il mio pc come fosse un multiseat ovvero come se fosse usabile da 2 persone contemporaneamente.

per l'utenza desktop utilizzo la scheda agp (dualhead e una scheda audio)

per l'utenza multimedia uso invece la scheda pci.

Questo tipo di configurazione mi permette di avere in una sola macchina la possibilità di usare il pc come ambiente desktop e contemparaneamente su un altro monitor (TV) usare il mediacenter.

Ho implementato tutto e funziona l'unica cosa che mi sta dando grossi grattacapi è il fatto che io utilizzo una sola tastiera ed un solo mouse (per l'utenza desktop) e per il multimedia un telecomando infrared pilotato con lirc (mythtv).

ho quindi 2 configurazioni di xorg separate, per quella desktop nn ci sono problemi in quanto ho una sezione per la keyboard e una per il mouse, per quanto riguarda invece la config multimediale sorgono i problemi ....

Non ho bisogno di alcun Inputdevice .... voi direte beh basta che non li metti nella configurazione ... e invece non è cosi' è necessario metterlo altrimenti xorg non parte ...

Cosa ci metto io?!?

Ho pensato beh faccio un fakedevice che punta a /dev/null ... effettivamente sembravo aver risolto, invece mi sono accorto che cosi' facendo la cpu schizza al 100%.

Avendo a disposizione un adattattore (ps2 mouse + ps2 keyboard =(to)=>  USB) ho provato attaccandoci una tastiera ho impostato correttamente il device nella cfc e funziona e ovviamente la cpu non è al 100%.

Ora mi domando, ma non esiste la possibilità di impostare Xorg per funzionare senza una tastiera?

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro. Avete qualche suggerimento?Last edited by MaTz on Wed Mar 21, 2007 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *man xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Option "
> 
>  Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "boolean"
> 
>               This  allows  the  server  to  start up even if the mouse device
> ...

 

ovviamente non ho provato, però stando nel man dovrebbero funzionare. Magari c'è anche qualche altro modo ma onestamente lo ignoro.

----------

## daniel979

ciao un po' di tempo stavo cercando di fare la stessa cosa anche io

l'unica diferenza e' che al posto della seconda scheda video nvidia ne ho una ati.

con una scheda nvidia e una ati ho un problema per quanto rigurda la prima tastiera non mi funziona perfettamente ed alcuni tasti sono sballati, ricordo ad esmpio che le frecce non funzionavano.

tu che versione usi di xorg???

usi kde????

per risolvere il tuo problema comunque in make.conf nella variabile INPUT_DEVICES aggiungi void

ricompila con l'aggiornamento delle use, mi sembra si debba ricompilare xorg che ti aggiungera' il driver-void

e poi in xorg.conf per quanto riguarda la dichiarazione della seconda tastiera metti

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier "Keyboard1"

     Driver "void"

EndSection

io facevo tutte le mie prove con 2 mouse ma credo che se non vuoi il secondo mouse sia la stessa cosa della tastiera.

ciao spero di esserti stato utile

----------

## MaTz

grazie mille ho risolto utilizzando appunto il driver void.

sto utilizzando l'ultima versione di Xorg stable in portage.

----------

## daniel979

mi puoi postare i file xorg.cong che hai utilizzato????

----------

## MaTz

Ho creato degli alias.

L'utente TV e' quello che fa girare mythtv, il mio utente invece e' matz.

per TV:

alias startx='mount /media/ ; startx -- :1 -sharevts -novtswitch -config xorg.s3.config -isolateDevice PCI:2:1:0'

per MATZ:

alias startx='startx --  -isolateDevice PCI:1:0:0'

il file è qui http://matz1.altervista.org/avatar/xorg_cfg.tar.bz2

ciao

----------

## daniel979

ma come mai non riesco a vedere il file su altervista....

comunque se ti interessa io con kdm riuscivo a far partire sul monitor 1 l'autenticazione dell'utente

e sul monitor 2 invece direttamente x senza inserire username e password.

----------

## MaTz

scusami se ti ho risposto solo ora.

per prendere il file cliccaci sopra e poi compia l'indirizzo nella barra.

se non ce la fai te lo mando per mail.

----------

